# D2x Shutter Life



## kearnsy (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello all. Just wondering if anybody on here still uses a D2x. My shutter is just about to hit 95k and still sounds as good as the day i bought it. Just curious to see other users shutter count on the D2x. My other camera a D200 died at 287k.

Happy snapping


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2012)

It varies depending on the environmental conditions the camera has lived in and the age of the camera, which is are a couple of reasons why shutter lifetime varies among cameras.

You'll know the exact number for your shutter when it dies.

I don't recall Nikon ever publishing an average shutter life expectancy for the D2X, but since it's a professional grade camera figure 200,000+ clicks .  The D3 was tested to 300,000 clicks on the shutter.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutter counts don't mean much, my d5000 had over 210k when I sold it


----------



## kearnsy (Jun 3, 2012)

"You'll know the exact number for your shutter when it dies."

haha very true KmH


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2012)

Shutter count life database.


----------



## kearnsy (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow thats alot on a d5000. I guess it also depends on how you care for them. I seen on a forum before d2x database one that some guy had 2million + on his d2x. Surely not!!!


----------



## kearnsy (Jun 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Shutter count life database.



Thank you.


----------



## kearnsy (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.olegkikin.com/shutterlife/canon_eos5dmkii.htm

scroll to post 118. I guess the shutter will die when it dies. Cheers for the replies folks.


----------

